# Angela - Bodybuilder.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Had a shoot with Angela today.

It was her first time in front of the camera (other than on a stage) & my first time shooting
a bodybuilder.

I took some lighting advice from the TP forum which I tried to replicate but due to a lack of
experience, this went out of the window :lol:

However, I learned a lot this morning thanks to you guys & im fairly chuffed with the results.

Pictures taken using my trusty Sigma 70-200 & newly purchased 50mm prime & Sigma 17-70

Processing was again how I felt the pics looked best.

Comments & advice welcome as always.

Here is Angela who has not long returned from Italy after a competition & she describes
herself as being in her 'flabby' stage.

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









_Please feel free to rip my pics to pieces but keep any comments regarding
the model polite_ :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

3 and 6 are the standouts for me. Those ain't bad at all. 

The lighting on most is pants, though. How many flashes / what setup?

Bret


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Her face is in shadow a lot of the time. Was this intentional to draw the viewers eye towards the muscle definition?

Also in the competitions don't they smile? A lot of the shots look clinical due to this. They don't draw you in, if that makes sense.

I like shot 3 the most.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> 3 and 6 are the standouts for me. Those ain't bad at all.
> 
> The lighting on most is pants, though. How many flashes / what setup?
> 
> Bret


Thanks Bretti :thumb:

It was a rented studio so didnt have much control over lights. Will use me own next
time.

I had one huge softbox camera right & a smaller retangular on on the left.
I also had use of a hairlight.

I was hoping Angela would fake tan/oil up to get more shadows but she was
nervous as hell & it never crossed my mind to mention it before hand.

We will know for next time though


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Why can't i get models like this instead of the tarts and slappers that normally want to be shot (and in my opinion should be!)


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Will-S said:


> Her face is in shadow a lot of the time. Was this intentional to draw the viewers eye towards the muscle definition?
> 
> Also in the competitions don't they smile? A lot of the shots look clinical due to this. They don't draw you in, if that makes sense.
> 
> I like shot 3 the most.


This was a first for us both & she was nervous. On stage she would smile
whilst posing but she would also be looking around an audience & judges.

She wasnt too comfortable looking down a camera lens bless her.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

petemattw said:


> Why can't i get models like this instead of the tarts and slappers that normally want to be shot (and in my opinion should be!)


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

The model looks great and has a very nice figure.

The lighting is not the most complimantary on a couple of the shots, gives the skin a grainy look, but overall they look good.

Chris.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

did u get any pics with her baps out?


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice pics, and the model has a great bod. I know this kind of figure doesn't do it for some but she looks great to me and I can appreciate the time and effort she has put into getting to look like that.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

HalfordsShopper said:


> did u get any pics with her baps out?


:lol:
Didn't you once post about hiring a model just so you could stare at some jubblies? :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Shug said:


> :lol:
> Didn't you once post about hiring a model just so you could stare at some jubblies? :lol:


that thread was immense! :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

ooops double post


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

ChrisJD said:


> The model looks great and has a very nice figure.
> 
> The lighting is not the most complimantary on a couple of the shots, gives the skin a grainy look, but overall they look good.
> 
> Chris.


Thanks Chris, the grainy look was down to my processing as I felt the pics
looked better that way rather than the 'normal' studio style.

The lighting was experminental as it was a first for me.



HalfordsShopper said:


> did u get any pics with her baps out?


Yes but she had her hands over them (pic to follow).



pooma said:


> Nice pics, and the model has a great bod. I know this kind of figure doesn't do it for some but she looks great to me and I can appreciate the time and effort she has put into getting to look like that.


Just under 4yrs worth of training - I think she looks great but wouldnt mess her
as she also does kick boxing :lol:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

HalfordsShopper said:


> did u get any pics with her baps out?


Here you go bud, hands in the way though im afraid


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

She can kick my 4rse any time she likes:lol:

My wife is a prison officer and knows some funky control and restraint moves so I'm used to getting beat up by a woman


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

pooma said:


> Nice pics, and the model has a great bod. I know this kind of figure doesn't do it for some but she looks great to me and I can appreciate the time and effort she has put into getting to look like that.


Totally agree with you on this.

Chris.


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

really impressed by 5&6, I think that the overhead aspect works very well and the lighting is the best of the bunch.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

lanciamug said:


> really impressed by 5&6, I think that the overhead aspect works very well and the lighting is the best of the bunch.


Thanks LM :thumb:


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Good work dude.
I'd be tempted to even out the skin tone in PP. Lighting is sooo hard imo specially in someoneelses studio.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Dornrade said:


> Good work dude.
> I'd be tempted to even out the skin tone in PP. Lighting is sooo hard imo _specially in someone elses studio_.


Thanks bud - lighting was deliberately harsh.

Not sure what your last comment about the studio means though


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Shug said:


> :lol:
> Didn't you once post about hiring a model just so you could stare at some jubblies? :lol:


yeppers


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

snoop69 said:


> Here you go bud, hands in the way though I'm afraid


WOWOW. Did u manage to get a peep at them whilst she was getting ready for the pose?


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

snoop69 said:


> Thanks bud - lighting was deliberately harsh.
> 
> Not sure what your last comment about the studio means though


Ha sorry, you mentioned not being used to the lighting setup at the studio you rented. The lighting you achieved is nice, wouldn't say harsh.:thumb:


----------

